#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-29
<Thr4nduil> attends !
<Off> euh
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-30
<tixxdz> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-31
<IDRISZ> salut tout le monde
<oix> plop
<pein> Yo man :-)
<oix> yo pein :) comment ça va ?
<pein> très bien, et toi ?
<oix> un peu mal au ventre, trop mangé :p mais super
<oix> Scodetto :D
<Scodetto> Salam alikoum
<pein> oix:prends 2-3 verres ça te fera du bien :)
<oix> pein, je ne bois pas ... enfin ... juste par occaz ... :p
<pein> wa alikoum salam Scodetto 
<Scodetto> bon app pour tous ceux qui mangent 
<Scodetto> et à toute
<oix> tu pars Scodetto ?
<pein> lache toi mec... ça se fette le nouvelle an, non ?!!
<pein> manque pas quelqu'un là ?
<Off> yop
<oix> pein, non, je fêterais le jour où j'aurais une RedOne ou une imax :p
<Off> j'viens de finir de manger moi
<oix> ou même un UltraSparc T3
<oix> plop Off :)
<pein> bsahtek Off 
<Off> pein: non, les fêtes, c'pour les gens qui ont du temps a gaspiller
<Off> pourquoi ne pas fêter la fin de chaque mois aussi
<Off> et pourquoi pas la fin de chaque semaine ?
<Off> après tout, c'est la même chose
<pein> fais pas ton geek XD
<Off> :-)
<Off> j'ai toujours détesté les fêtes de toute façon :p
<oix> Off, ne me dis pas que tu reste dans un coin tout seul à regarder les autres s'amuser pendant les fêtes ...
<Off> je ne les regarde pas
<pein> idem :/
<Off> je t'assure que je m'en cogne complètement :p
<Off> l'important, c'est d'être heureux
<Off> et je le suis, là
<Off> s'ils vont au fêtes, c'est pour heureux, d'un côté
<oix> pas faux :)
<Off> mais j'avoue que je vole toujours un bout de gateau :p
<pein> OMFG le bétisier sur l'ENTV et Cie 
<Off> euh ?
<Off> ils s'y mettent eux aussi ?
<oix> pein, c'est quoi l'ENTV ?
<Off> ah mais
<Off> je parles sur ubuntu-dz là
<Off> les logs sont publiques, j'aime pas
<Scodetto> re les geeks
<Off> re
<oix> re Scodetto 
<Scodetto> wech OiX t'en es à combien d'assiettes ?
<oix> Scodetto, plus qu'il n'en faut ... je pense
<Scodetto> Au passage, Linux est de retour sur PS3, depuis la découverte de la Fail0verflow, on a annoncé suite à la 27C3 (27th Chaos Communication Congress) qu'un outil en préparation sera prochainement disponible (fin Janvier) qui permettra et le hack PS3, sans Dongle USB, et l'installation de Linux. Le retour de Yellow Dog 
<Abdelhak> bsr tlm
<oix> bonsoir Abdelhak :)
<Scodetto> slt
<Abdelhak> et voilà oix, les utilisateurs d'ubuntu sont là :)
<oix> là on est à 7
<Abdelhak> c'est déjà très bien
<xerez> salem
<Off> :)
<Off> utilisateurs de linux
<Off> *
<Off> Gnu/Linux même.
<Scodetto> Taziden compte en tant que bot ? ;)
<Off> taziden rosque.
<oix> Scodetto, don't think so :)
<oix> salut xerez 
<Scodetto> j'essayais de le faire réagir :(
<Abdelhak> donc, mes collègues
<Abdelhak> j'ai fermé le sondage
<Abdelhak> et suite au résultat, l'heure de la réunion est 22:00
<Scodetto> On est à l'avance tant mieux
<Abdelhak> mé je vous propose une chose
<Off> t'as bien fait de fermer le sondage, le code du site n'est pas ouvert.
<Abdelhak1> j'attends vos avis ?
<Off> sur quoi ?
<Off> c'est quoi la chose que t'as proposé ?
<Abdelhak1> c'est que chacun présente son nom, sa fonction et sa ville
<Off> Je propose que tu commences :-)
<Abdelhak1> juste pour avoir une idée sur les membres de la communauté
<Abdelhak1> ok, FAREH Abdelhak, enseignant universitaire, Médéa
<pein> ça commence très bien
<Abdelhak1> Off ?
<Off> Off, Etudiant et trolleur de première, setif.
<Abdelhak1> @Off : le nom complet si c'est possible bien sûr
<Abdelhak1> et les autres ??
<oix> Omar SADEG, étudiant en Assistanat Réalisation, Tizi Ouzou
<Scodetto> Khaled HAMI (aka Mario), étudiant en chimie, Tizi-Ouzou
<Off> Abdelhak1: on fera sans le nom pour le moment :-)
<xerez> khalil ghachi étudiant fin de cycle info ,alger
<Abdelhak1> @Off : comme vous voulez
<oix> Abdelhak1, je crois que t'as vu Off à l'install
<Off> je l'ai vu aussi :-)
<Abdelhak1> ah, ok
<Abdelhak1> GNU chez lui
<Abdelhak1> c ça ?
<Off> ouiep
<Abdelhak1> il est tjrs à sétif ?
<pein> HOUHA Ilyes, étudiant en architecture, Khenchela.
<Scodetto> Et un autre truc très important, ici on est en famille donc pas de vouvoiement
<Off> je pulssoie.
<Abdelhak1> ok Scodetto
<Scodetto> ;)
<Scodetto> Pein, j'ai été à Kais recemment tu connais ?
<Abdelhak1> donc Off, oix, Scodetto, xerez et  pein c bon
<pein> Oui : )
<oix> amintheone, crack3r et taziden ...
<Abdelhak1> il reste amintheone et crack3r :)
<Off> :-)
<Scodetto> la meilleure résolution pour 2011 (celui qui me sort 1920 * 1080 est un taquet -taquet = tnah-) pour ma part : http://www.journaldugeek.com/files/2010/12/cwe-to-do-list-nothing.jpg
<Off> old todo.jpg is old.
<Abdelhak1> @xerez : tu es en 5ème année ?
<xerez> oui
<Abdelhak1> l'USTHB ?
<xerez> exactement
<Abdelhak1> ok
<Abdelhak1> mes collègues, avant de commencer la réunion, je vous propose l'ordre du jour
<oix> ok Abdelhak1 :)
<Abdelhak1> à mon avis, on est 3 points essentiels : la restructuration de la comité de gestion, les objectifs à réaliser pour l'année 2011, un plan d'activité 
<Abdelhak1> tes avis ?
<oix> d'accord
<xerez> ok bon debut
<Scodetto> On commence ainsi
<amintheone> hello
<amintheone> ROUCHICHE Amine : Etudiant en Informatique à Tizi-Ouzou
<amintheone> Ravie de particper a cette réunion
<amintheone> alors vous avez tous annuler vos soirée
<amintheone> ou bien vous n'avez rien prévu lol
<Abdelhak> et les autres ?
<Scodetto> Aminetheone un "Bastosien" ?
<amintheone> wi en effet
<amintheone> prk ?
<Scodetto> un voisin alors
<amintheone> ah bon
<amintheone> t en koi ?
<amintheone> laisse moi deviné
<amintheone> genie civil
<Scodetto> non à un demi lieue de là lol
<Scodetto> une demi lieue*
<amintheone> je vois pa
<amintheone> !!!!!!!!
<Scodetto> Chimie
<oix> Scodetto, ça ne fait pas une demie-lieue ... ça fait à peine 50m
<amintheone> ah ok
<Scodetto> entre chimie et Info ?
<Scodetto> sérieux tu calcules avec quoi ?
<amintheone> chimie c a la fac des sciences non ?
<amintheone> avec math, fisik et autres
<Scodetto> oui département LMD 
<amintheone> vous êtent souven on grêve
<oix> amintheone,à Bastos les jours normaux y a toujours grève !
<amintheone> lol
<amintheone> ça me rapelle q c bientot la reprise
<Scodetto> Eh bein, ils sont chanceux, on a été ya rebi deux jours en grève...
<Scodetto> Bon alors Abdelhak, on opte pour ta solution (la ROP pour  Restructuration Objectifs et Plan)
<amintheone> c ok pour moi
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> donc après 9 min, on commence...
<Off> Moi, j'suis une merde pour l'organisation, j'suis toujours pour la méthode La Rache©®
<oix> Off, si c'est en © alors ça ne doit pas être une bonne méthode
<amintheone> t tt mon contraire a lors
<amintheone> je suis pour l'organisation moi
<Off> oix: si si
<Off> et puis, Ubuntu est bien © ;)
<Off> http://www.risacher.com/la-rache/ :)
<oix> on n'a jamais dit qu'ubuntu c'était bien Off 
<oix> 22:00 en GMT+1
<Abdelhak> @oix : exactement
<Scodetto> Alors commençons 
<Abdelhak> donc le premier point est d'élire un président pour organiser la réunion en général
<Scodetto> je vote : Oix 
<Abdelhak> et les autres ?
<oix> je vote Abdelhak 
<xerez> oui pour moi Abdelhak
<pein> idem Abdelhak 
<Off> J'aime pas la hiérarchie.
<Off> on peut très bien s'organiser comme ça, entre nous.
<Scodetto> off = antihéro
<Abdelhak> @Off : c juste pour organiser la discussion
<oix> Off, genre pour que ça soit plus sérieux
<Abdelhak> amintheone ?
<Off> Bah, on peut être sérieux sans pour autant avoir quelqu'un qui préside le machin
<Off> on est pas nombreux en plus
<Scodetto> Oui off, mais on est dans une démocratie, et le vote c'est sacré ^^
<Off> Qui te dit que l'IRC, c'est démocratique ?
<Scodetto> La même personne qui me dit que tu es un Antihéro 
<Scodetto> à savoir MOI
<Abdelhak> @Off :  ce n'est pas un pbm
<Abdelhak> on est là pr avancer et réactiver les choses
<amintheone> re
<amintheone> alors
<Off> Scodetto: T'as déjà vu un OP se faire élire ?
<amintheone> et les mec vous voulez avancer ou koi
<amintheone> bon tout ceux qui sont la qu'il le signalent
<amintheone> pr kon puissent commencer
<oix> bon, on a 3 votes pour Abdelhak et 1 pour oix, Abdelhak présidera cette réunion
<Abdelhak> ok, pas de pbm
<Abdelhak> mes collègues,avant de présenter l'ordre du jour, je vous donne ce lien concernant l'Ubuntu-tn juste pour avoir une idée : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<Abdelhak> ils ont 376 membres -> 13 juillet 2009
<Abdelhak> plein d'activités
<amintheone> wow ils font pas mal de choses
<oix> ba à nous de faire pareil
<Abdelhak> classroom, meetings
<tuxor> bonsoir tout le monde
<oix> bonsoir tuxor 
<Abdelhak> bsr tuxor
<Abdelhak> @tuxor : présentez-vs nom, fonction et la ville
<tuxor> tuxor sans emploi et j'habite sur la planete terre
<Off> d'accord.
<Scodetto> Tuxor je t'ai envoyé un mp (résumé de ce que tu as pu rater)
<tuxor> oui effectivement merci Scodetto 
<Abdelhak> @tuxor : ns sommes ts sur la planète terre
<tuxor> le savons nous réellement?
<Off> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<Off> tuxor: bonne question
<tuxor> les extra-terrestres sont peut-être déjà parmi nous
<Scodetto> Taziden on est un ?
<oix> reprenosn, un peu de sérieux s'il vous plait
<tuxor> aucune idée
<Off> stop le free-hl, les gars
<Off> tuxor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<Off> IDRISZ: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<tuxor> Off, non c'est bon merci à Scodetto pour le log
<Off> merci au topic aussi :-)
<tuxor> et merci à ChanServ surtout :)
<tuxor> et merci à freenode :)
<IDRISZ> Bonsoir tout le monde et merci pour le log 
<Abdelhak> et voilà mes collègues la comité de direction Ubuntu-tn tjrs
<Abdelhak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection
<meriem_> merci Omaaaaaaar
<Off> bonsoir, meriem_ 
<oix> y a pas de quoi meriem_ ;)
<tuxor> meriem_, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html pour lire les logs si tu veux
<xerez> bonsoir  IDRISZ
<tuxor> excusez moi si je me comporte mal mais je crois avoir dépassé le  1 gramme d'alcool dans le sang :(
<Off> Haha
<meriem_> thnks tuxor ;)
<Off> tuxor: on va essayer de supporter
<Off> :p
<tuxor> je suis résistant (j'ai hérité ca de mon père un grand alcolique)
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, on est là pr réactiver la communauté
<meriem_> lol
<tuxor> effectivement
<tuxor> désolé
<oix> Bon, on est là pour s'organiser et réactiver #ubuntu-dz, il est au point mort, et tout le monde s'en est rendu compte
<Abdelhak> SVP, le respect
<meriem_> ouiii
<Off> il est pas activé, #ubuntu-dz ?
<meriem_> effectivemnt
<oix> les communautés voisines s'activent, et nous on est out
<Off> 'fin, techniquement, il l'est
<tuxor> Off, pas visité serait un meilleur terme
<oix> pourtant on est "sensés" être les plus actifs
<Scodetto> Pas moi pas moi Oix
<taziden> censes meme
<tuxor> oix oui nous devons prendre exemple sur nos voisins
<tuxor> ubuntu maroc et ubuntu tunisie
<meriem_> je me demande pour quoi ils sont plus active??
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, je vous présente l'ordre du jours
<Off> meriem_: parce qu'ils sont pas des algériens
<Abdelhak> désolé du jour
<meriem_> lol
<meriem_> oui peut etre
<tuxor> meriem_, ils ont fait cette réunion avant nous :) mais on les dépassera si on s'unis
<Scodetto> et surtout parce qu'ils sont plus discipliné 
<meriem_> tout est question de temps
<meriem_> et de volenté
<tuxor> et de volenté
<meriem_> biensure
<tuxor> :D
<meriem_> voila
<Off> taziden: tu réveillonne pas toi ?
<oix> Off, il doit être bourré avec de l'aclool GPL :p
<oix> donc on disais
<Scodetto> 2010 m'aura marqué par la première ligne de Taziden
<meriem_> voila
<meriem_> les gas
<tuxor> je propose de la fermer et d'écouter Abdelhak sinon cette réunion ne commencera jamais
<Off> où, du gas ?
<meriem_> discuté de ça plus tard owww
<Off> Bon, Abdelhak, ça serai bien de continuer
<Off> ce*
<Abdelhak> on est là pr travailler SVP 
<meriem_> on t'écoute
<Abdelhak> ok,  tuxor, meriem et IDRISZ 
<Abdelhak> présentez-vs SVP : nom, fonction et la ville d'habitation
<Abdelhak> ensuite l'ordre du jour :
<tuxor> Abdelhak, je préfere rester anonyme pour le moment (je m'excuse d'avance)
<Abdelhak> 1- la restructuration de la comité de gestion
<Off> tuxor: t'as pas à t'excuser, c'est un droit sur Internet.
<meriem_> BOUAKKAZ meriem etudiante en informatique et j'habite alger
<IDRISZ> Bonjour, Zineddine IDRIS, informaticien bac+5 bientot chercheur en informatique
<Abdelhak> 2- les objectifs à réaliser en 2011
<Abdelhak> 3- le plan d'activité
<Abdelhak> on commence par le premier point
<meriem_> 2min
<Abdelhak> oui meriem
<meriem_> Ok
<meriem_> bon on s'est présenter
<meriem_> je vais pas faire pareil pr vous tous :)
<meriem_> mais je conné personne ici
<meriem_> apart Omar
<meriem_> jaimerai
<meriem_> savoir qui vous etes vous
<meriem_> SVP
<meriem_> Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> ok, meriem
<meriem_> merciii
<oix> meriem_, le log, on s'est déjà tous pésenté :)
<Abdelhak> FAREH Abdelhak, enseignant universitaire, informatique, Médéa
<IDRISZ> meriem , pareil mais on laisse ça pour plus tard :)
<meriem_> bon ça m'a sufi d'avoir quelque information sur abdelhak
<Abdelhak> l'essentiel, on commence par le premier point
<Off> Off, Etudiant en traitement automatique de l'inforamation et trolleur de première, quelque part
<IDRISZ> continuer SVP, le temps le temps
<meriem_> ouii
<amintheone> etudiant eninformatique
<Abdelhak> actuellement, il n'y a que 2 personnes à la comité de gestion
<tuxor> au*
<meriem_> qui sont?
<Abdelhak> c-à-d les 2 admin Djalil Oulmane et Athmane Mokraoui (ButterflyOfFire)
<tuxor> meriem_, vous pouvez voir ca dans le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam
<tuxor> tout en bas
<IDRISZ> ok , ils ne sont pas là ?
<Off> Oui
<Off> Djalil, on a plus de nouvelles
<Abdelhak> et il est mieux d'élargir la comité
<tuxor> Off, est il vivant au moins?
<Off> tuxor: j'en sais rien, peut être
<tuxor> Abdelhak, ou voter pour un nouveau comité vu que celui la est inactif
<oix> Abdelhak, Jallil a posé sur la ML, il a dit qu'il ne pourra pas y être et qu'il aurait aimé que ça soit pour vendredi, et qu'il sède sa place à la réunion pour Off 
<Off> La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, ça date de deux ans
<Off> oix: ah ?
<Off> J'ai pas vu ça moi
 * Off va vérfier son mutt
<oix> attends je revérifie, parce que j'ai l'impression qu'il a fait comme les autres, il m'a rép à moi pas à la ML
<Off> Bon
<Scodetto> Si si il a rep sur la ML
<Off> Ah ben si
<Off> le mail est là
<Off> Mon mutt à fait de la merde
<Off> pas grave
<Abdelhak> je vs ai déjà donné la lien pr l'Ubuntu-tn  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection
<tuxor> excusez moi je dois y aller ! je lirai les logs tout à l'heure (excusez moi ) en tout cas quoique vous décider j'approuve ce que disent Off et oix 
<Scodetto> c'est pourquoi Gmail est indispensable (Message prioritaire)
<Off> tuxor: bon réveillon :p
<Off> Scodetto: Non, ça, c'est faut
<IDRISZ> merci tuxor a+
<Off> faux*
<tuxor> Scodetto, les spams du nouvel an
<tuxor> ?
<Off> Scodetto: d'ailleur, ce machin, ça existe depuis longtemps, ils sont juste re-inventié l'anti-spam
<Abdelhak> bon, chez l'Ubuntu-tn 5 groupes de travail
<Abdelhak> Secrétaire et financier, Relations avec les entreprises, Relation avec les universités et les clubs, Relations internationales, Évènements, Sites Web et technique, Rédaction
<Abdelhak> désolé mé 7 groupes et pr chacun un coord + adjoint
<Abdelhak> et à mon avis, c'est un exemple à suivre
<Abdelhak> tes avis mes collègues ?
<Off> vos*
<amintheone> esq on peut apartenir  plusieurs groupes
<Off> oula, pas autant quand même, si ?
<oix> là on est pas assez nombreux pour faire tous ces groupes
<oix> mais on peut désigner les groupes les plus importants
<Scodetto> Les relations internationales ne sont pas dans l'immediat non 
<oix> voir ceux qui aimeraient s'en occuper
<oix> et décider à partir de là
<meriem_> a mon avis
<meriem_> on devrait adapté ça a nos besoin
<meriem_> on doit revoire nos activité
<IDRISZ> pourquoi on parle des groupes, et que les projets n'existe pas ? (a part la calculette je crois)
<meriem_> et faire des groupe selon nos plan
<meriem_> après ça peut changé
<Off> IDRISZ: quelle calculette ?
<oix> Secrétaire et financier / Relation avec les entreprises et Universités / Evénements / Site web et technique / Rédac
<IDRISZ> j'ai lu ça fait un bon moment maintenant 
<Scodetto> Secretaire et Financier Useless, Relations Internationale pareil, Relations avec les entreprises par pour le moment, le reste est ok pour moi
<Scodetto> ps*
<IDRISZ> pas exactement une calculette 
<Off> IDRISZ: le machin là  fait en python ?
<Off> faut pas déconner, même mon petit frère fait mieux
<IDRISZ> oui je crois, y a un seul projet a ma connaissance 
<Off> 'fin bref, c'est pas le sujet
<amintheone> relations avec les universités ça c bien
<amintheone> sites web et technique
<amintheone> aussi
<amintheone> évenement
<amintheone> 3 groupe pr démarrer c bien
<amintheone> ou plutt redémaré
<Off> Moi, je propose de garder que les machins pour les relations et la Rédac et le techniquemachin
<Scodetto> Off, sérieux on en a pas besoin des relations internationales et avec les entreprises dans notre "étaté
<amintheone> c vré
<Scodetto> "état"*
<oix> je propose les groupes, écrives "+1" pour OK et "-1" pour NON ça marche ?
<Abdelhak> à mon avis il faut au moins un secrétaire pr rédiger les PV de réunion et annoncer les news sur le ML
<Off> oix: non, c'est trop de mathematiques pour ce soir :D
<Abdelhak> grp pour relations avec les entreprises, univ. et clubs
<oix> Off, c'est moi qui calcul
<Abdelhak> grp événements et grp sites web et tech
 * oix les maths, ça lui manque
<Abdelhak> c-à-d 3 grp + 1 secrétaire
<Abdelhak> et à vs la parole
<Abdelhak> je commence un secrétaire
<Abdelhak> pr moi +1
<Abdelhak> les autres ?
<meriem_> +1
<Scodetto> -1
<IDRISZ> -1
<amintheone> -1
<Off> 0
<oix> oO
<Scodetto> 0 = -1 c'est juste du binaire là
<Abdelhak> ok, donc secrétaire -1
<Abdelhak> grp pour relations avec les entreprises, univ. et clubs ??
<Abdelhak> +1
<Off> quedalle, y'a pas de -1 en binaire.
<Off> Bon
<Scodetto> j'ai jamais dit ça
<Scodetto> entreprise -1 (les autres +1)
<oix> +1
<amintheone> +1
<oix> enfin un club entreprise/univ/club
<meriem_> entreprise -1 (les autres +1)
<oix> tout à la fois
<Scodetto> les 3 veut dire plus de travail et plus de travail = maux de têtes
<oix> donc pas de relation entreprise et plus univ et clubs ?
<IDRISZ> c trop a la fois
<meriem_> a mon avis
<meriem_> il faut bcp d'expérience
<Abdelhak> donc grp relations avec univ. et clubs
<meriem_> pour s'attaquer au entreprise
<amintheone> vo mieu gardé jsute univ et clubs
<Scodetto> en ce moment on a rien à "proposer" aux entreprises, on est pas crédible, faut se concentrer sur l'essentiel
<meriem_> exact
<Abdelhak> donc grp relations avec univ. et clubs +1
<IDRISZ> +1 scodetto
<Abdelhak> grp événements +1
<Scodetto> +1
<IDRISZ> +1
<oix> Scodetto, d'accord
<oix> +1
<amintheone> +1
<xerez> +1
<meriem_> +1
<Abdelhak> donc grp événements +1
<oix> +1
<Abdelhak> grp sites web et technique
<Abdelhak> +1
<Off> +42
<xerez> +1
<oix> +1
<meriem_> +1
<Scodetto> +1
<IDRISZ> +1
<amintheone> 1
<amintheone> +1
<oix> et donc il reste le groupe rédaction
<oix> +1
<IDRISZ> donc on a deux groupes maintenant 
<Off> +42 pour rédaction, même si je sais que personne ne va foutre quelque chose
<amintheone> +1
<IDRISZ> emmm dificile de trouver des rédacteur juste pour ça 0_o 
<Abdelhak> +1
<IDRISZ> -1
<Scodetto> IDRISZ 3 (sites web + relation fac/clubs + evenements)
<amintheone> je suis pret a rdiger des truc
<Scodetto> +1
<amintheone> je tien un blog
<amintheone> que voici
<meriem_> +1 (faut pas etre pessimiste) :)
<amintheone> dzinformatik.blogspot.com
<amintheone> je rdige les article moi meme
<IDRISZ> jolie blog
<IDRISZ> deja pas mal , donc je dis +1
<amintheone> a vous de juger de mon niveau
<amintheone> merci
<oix> donc on tient 4 groupes ?
<Off> blogspot, caca
<Abdelhak> rès bien, donc 4 groupes (relations avec les univ et les clubs, grp événements, grp sites web et technique, grp rédaction)
<Manichsuperman> saha tshik
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tshik> yuup
<Manichsuperman> xD
<Manichsuperman> Off c'est sly
<Manichsuperman> :P
<Manichsuperman> je vais le HL
<Manichsuperman> Off, 
<tshik> salut tt le monde
<oix> salut tshik Manichsuperman :)
<Off> Hey, dévoile pas mon identité !
<tshik> salut oix desolé du retard ^^"
<Manichsuperman> Alos les biatches ça va 
<Scodetto> salut Tshik
<Manichsuperman> enfin biatches c'est un mot cool ne le prenez pas mal
<Manichsuperman> ^^
<Abdelhak> @tshik, Manichsuperman et ychaouche
<IDRISZ> donc on a 3 groupes, univ et club on a pas encore voter , moi +1
<Scodetto> Makchsuperman ?
<Manichsuperman> Scodetto, pas dutout :D
<IDRISZ> les gars , laissez ça pour plus tard please
<Off> et c'est le bordel \o/
<Abdelhak> présentez-vs svp (nom, fonction et la ville d'habitation)
<Scodetto> IDRISZ c'est déjà fait 
<Scodetto> le vote a été en faveur de ce groupe
<Abdelhak> mes collègues, on est là pr travailler et réactiver la communauté
<meriem_> Abdelhak: sahitou
<IDRISZ> o_0 de toute façon je suis pour, mais on était pas claire
<Abdelhak> donc on résume, on est d'accord pr les 4 groupes
<Abdelhak> groupe relations avec les universités et les clubs
<ychaouche> Abdelhak: hey
<Manichsuperman> yop chuipassuperman, mais chui geekolique, Apple ça comme tu veux c'est une ETIQUETTE qu'on m'a souvant COLLER/COPPIER mais jamais égaller certains disent que j'ai pas de vie d'autres deux vies mais devines laquelle des deux va au devant d'un divant faisant écran entre le réel et IRL
<Manichsuperman> voilà pour ma présentation
<Manichsuperman> :D
<Abdelhak> groupe événements
<Abdelhak> groupe sites web et technique
<Abdelhak> et groupe rédaction
<Manichsuperman> non mais nous on a déjà converti palmal de gens à linux
<IDRISZ> :)
<Manichsuperman> les gens pense que j'anime une secte
<amintheone> laisse tombé ça stp
<amintheone> soyons serieu
<Scodetto> quelqu'un peut le muter ce superman ?
<ychaouche> Abdelhak: présentation : yassine chaouche, je suis développeur et j'habite dans la région ouest d'Alger.
<Abdelhak> @Manichsuperman : on est là depuis plus 2 heures
<Off> Scodetto: non, ça marche pas comme ça, ici
<gedasmirak> Oula ... Plein de gens !
<Manichsuperman> ah déjà les gros mots
<gedasmirak> Y a même des filles !:
<Off> gedasmirak: boh, juste une
<Manichsuperman> meriem_, une geekette sur linux
<gedasmirak> Une rouquine par ici ?
<Manichsuperman> tain vous l'avez votre argument
<Manichsuperman> :D
<amintheone> pffffffffff vous etes pas serieu les mec
<meriem_> oui y a des filles par ici
<Off> Comment vous foutez le bordel, gg
<IDRISZ> ok donc 4 groupes , on continue les gars 
<amintheone> je vous laisse
<Scodetto> Bon sang une bande de pokémons sans pokéball
<amintheone> a dieu
<Off> amintheone: toi non plus hein, avec un orthographe pareil
<IDRISZ> plaeeeeeeeeeese le temps le temps
<ychaouche> Scodetto: heh
<Manichsuperman> moi ça faut deux mois que j'essaye de convertire la secrétaire pour qu'elle installe linux
<Manichsuperman> si elle l'installe
<Manichsuperman> c'est bon toute l'entreprise suivera
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Je cherche un groupe de communistes pour faire une révolution ? Est-ce que ça tente quelqu'un ?
<ychaouche> On a presque tous opensuse au boulot
<Manichsuperman> les filles sont l'avenir du monde je vous dis
<IDRISZ> mdr des cafés SVP
<ychaouche> Manichsuperman: oui, selon les théories de michael moor entre autres.
<oix> les Les gars un peu de sérieux !
<IDRISZ> allez les admins faites avancer please
<Off> Bon, ok
<Off> On revient au sujet
<Off> on parlait de quoi déjà ?
<Manichsuperman> xD
<gedasmirak> Des admins, ici ?
 * Off se cache
<Scodetto> de télétubbies
<Manichsuperman> non y a que des bots je pense
<ychaouche> Scodetto: bordel :=) !
<Abdelhak> pr les membres des groupes, je propose de laisser une période de candidatures 15 jours par exemple ???
<oix> Abdelhak, on le fait sur le wiki
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Waaa ! Quelqu'un qui parle sérieusement !
<oix> disons 1 mois
<gedasmirak> Ce n'est certainement pas un algérien !
<Scodetto> gedasmirak y en a deux et malheuresement se sont des algériens !
<gedasmirak> Où ça ? Où ça ?
<gedasmirak> Spécimens rares !
<ychaouche> le topic est vieux de plus d'un an. Quelqu'un peut le mettre à jour histoire que les retardataires comprennent de quoi on parle là 
<Scodetto> prends ton tel et tappe O je crois que c'est l'un deux 
<Off> ychaouche: genre!
<gedasmirak> Y a des retardataires ici ?
<ychaouche> Off: bah quoi je sais pas moi je débarque :) ?
<Abdelhak> @gedasmirak : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<gedasmirak> Que suis-je censé y trouver ?
<ychaouche> y a même des retards :)
<Scodetto> des digimons
<Off> ychaouche: Bon d'accord.
<Manichsuperman> oui
<Off> Scodetto: tu serais pas un peu fan des pokémans sur les bords ?
<Manichsuperman> donnez mois vos probl_mes
<Manichsuperman> je trouverez les solutions
<Manichsuperman> :D
<ychaouche> Off: arf, pokeman !
<Manichsuperman> je suis spécialiste dans ça
<Abdelhak> SVP, mes collègues on est là pr travailler
<Manichsuperman> :D
<Off> pokémons*
<gedasmirak> Bon, on vient de me dire "emerge -vp sérieux" donc je le fais.
<oix> Bon les gars
<xerez> ok comme ca on aura rendez-vous 31/12/2011
<Scodetto> Off : pokémons digimons télétubbies et dora
<oix> un peu de sérieux
<xerez> a 22:00
<IDRISZ> sérieux 
<gedasmirak> Alors, toujours en train de chercher LA solution pour devenir "officiel" et avoir le statu pour foutre le bordel en Algérie et pousser les gens à une prise de conscience ?
<Off> xerez: on a tous l'heure sur nos pc je pense
<IDRISZ> donc 4 groupes 
<IDRISZ> la suite
<xerez> oui je sais
<Manichsuperman> ah facile
<IDRISZ> pas la suite de ça 
<Manichsuperman> pourquoi ne pas créer une association
<IDRISZ> l'autre suite
<meriem_> dites, vous avez essayé de vs rencontré?? 
<IDRISZ> :)
<Manichsuperman> non pas de rencontre svp
<meriem_> pour parler de ce genr de détails??
<IDRISZ> wellah vous etes unique les Algériens
<meriem_> OK!!
<Scodetto> meriem_ oui moi oix et gedasmirak une fois 
<Manichsuperman> je veux pas voir des boutons hors que sur mon clavier
<Abdelhak> ok, meriem
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Alors, déjà, le mieux serait de dire ce qui a DEJA été fait ...
<gedasmirak> Alors :
<IDRISZ> c'est pour quand la prochaine rencontre  ?
<IDRISZ> je parle de la chat bien sur
<Abdelhak> un meetin à Alger ?
<Abdelhak> +1
<gedasmirak> Tentative de création de l'association, rendez-vous et rencontre en vrai mais au final, que du blabla pour rien.
<meriem_> +1
<gedasmirak> Contre.
<Off> -42 pour meeting.
<meriem_> a mon avis
<gedasmirak> Alger ? Je m'en bats les couilles, marre que cette ville de merde devienne un centre pour tout ...
<meriem_> une rencontre ça ne se fait pas une fois seulement
<Off> j'vais pas me déplacer juste pour un meeting de merde.
<gedasmirak> Arrêtez de centraliser bordel de cul !
<Off> on peut très bien le faire icic.
<gedasmirak> Oui, je suis vulgaire et je vous proute tous !
<oix> +1 Abdelhak 
<Off> BON
<Scodetto> +1 
<Scodetto> gedasmirak terrance et phillipe ?
<ychaouche> +1 aussi
<gedasmirak> Du tout Scodetto.
<ychaouche> Il y a un barcamp prochainement. Vous êtes au courant ?
<Manichsuperman> on fait la rencontre à constantine
<ychaouche> je crois que c'est pour le 15 Janvier
<Manichsuperman> au mois y a de belles filles labas en prime
<Off> ychaouche: des fanboys blogueuer ?
<Off> +s
<Scodetto> 15 Janvier match de l'Inter pas dispo
<gedasmirak> Alors, autant vous aider tout de suite, tout ce qu'est "rencontre" "meeting" et compagnie, ça ne marchera pas, pourquoi ? On a tous des emplois de temps différents, si on n'arrive pas à mettre un bout de base maintenant déjà, en vrai, ça ne servira à rien ...
<Off> Scodetto: crève :D
<ychaouche> Scodetto: super ton commentaire :) 
<Abdelhak> @Manichsuperman : un peu de respect SVP
<gedasmirak> Abdelhak ? Qu'a-t-il dit ?
<Off> Abdelhak: Hein ?
<gedasmirak> Que les filles y sont jolies ?
<Manichsuperman> WTF ?!!
<tshik> lol
<gedasmirak> T'es jaloux que les canstantinoises soient plus jolies ?
<Manichsuperman> xD
<Manichsuperman> je sens le ragequit
<Manichsuperman> non mais sérieux
<gedasmirak> Et si c'est à Canstantine, Oran, Batna ... Je viens, je me libère sans souci, si c'est Alger, je m'en branle.
<Manichsuperman> Abdelhak vous êtes un prof à l'université ?
<Abdelhak> oui
<Manichsuperman> laquel ? et vous enseingez quoi ?
<gedasmirak> Abdelhack aurait fait plus geek, je trouve.
<tshik> >_<
<Abdelhak> et je suis là pr réactiver cette communauté mé vraiment !!!!
<gedasmirak> Manichsuperman t'arrêtes un peu ? Ce n'est pas un salon gay !
<IDRISZ> Les gars je dois quitte, Merci a vous tous 
<IDRISZ> salam++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Scodetto> IDRISZ hya 
<gedasmirak> Voilà, c'est l'heure de l'alcool.
<gedasmirak> Houwa.
<ychaouche> IDRISZ: ciao
<Manichsuperman> lol
<Manichsuperman> non mais les gars je vais voir comment on peu faire pour avoir une asso pour ninux
<Manichsuperman> sinon on se fait une PME
<gedasmirak> Une solution a été proposée il y a de cela un peu très longtemps.
<Manichsuperman> mais si vous voulez mon avi
<Manichsuperman> avie
<Manichsuperman> avis
<Manichsuperman> tain je vais y arriver non mais
<Manichsuperman> voilà
<Manichsuperman> c'est pas le grand publique qu'il faut viser
<gedasmirak> C'était que chacun s'active au niveau régional, que par la suite, on voit ce qui marche ou non, pour s'organiser en plus gros groupe, avec un centre ailleurs qu'à Alger.
<Manichsuperman> mais faut commencer par les entreprises
<gedasmirak> C'est super facile ça.
<Manichsuperman> parceque les entreprises algériennes utilisent toutes des copies crackés de windows sans savoir vraiment ce qu'il en coûte
<gedasmirak> Ozgün Grup (Les Turcs ...) sont sous Debian/EndianFirewall depuis peu.
<gedasmirak> Il a suffit de proposé la solution.
* Off changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: org/freenode | Au programme d'aujourd'hui, Une Ze3ma réunion pour réactiver le machin. | Veuillez respecter le Code de Conduite d'Ubuntu. Merci
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Manichsuperman, dis-toi que quelque part, ce n'est pas le fait d'utiliser autre chose qui les dérange, mais le fait de les accompagner dans la transition.
<Off> ychaouche: ça te va ? :p
<Manichsuperman> voilà c'est là ou il faut qu'on interviennt 
<gedasmirak> La petite secrétaire qui utiliser MS Office, elle s'en branle que ce soit cracké ou pas.
<Off> oshi-
<gedasmirak> Elle, elle veut du beau, du rapide et du fonctionnel, qu'elle fasse son boulot et qu'elle se casse à la maison le soir.
<Off> ChanServ: ÇA VA PAS !?
<gedasmirak> Le reste, c'est du détail.
<Manichsuperman> oui mais si le directeur lui explique que si elle l'utilise cracké
<Manichsuperman> la société court un procès avec la justice
<gedasmirak> Si vous voulez que ça marche, faut faire du suivi et pas du "J'install, après je te donne des liens ... 2 Jours plus tard le mec appel parce qu'il a des problème "Oh merde, l'autre encore ...".".
<Manichsuperman> et son beau derière avec
<Manichsuperman> crois moi elle va se plier au réglement
<ychaouche> Off: bien ! :)
<Manichsuperman> en faite faut qu'on soit assez balaiser pour offrire un bon support
<Off> mais merde.
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Manichsuperman tu vis où mec ? Parce que pour ton information, elle ne court rien du tout, le contrat Gouvernement Algérien -> Microsoft les protège ...
<Manichsuperman> pour que les sociétés nous fassent confience
<Manichsuperman> oui mais ils ne savent pas ça eux
<Off> VOIL0
<gedasmirak> Et le directeur, il s'en branle d'utiliser un truc piraté, tant qu'il n'a pas un procès au cul ...
<oix> hey les gars, ça vous direz d'aler troller sur #linuxdz ?
<ychaouche> Off: c'est encore mieux :)
<gedasmirak> Euh .. Qui troll oix ?
<Scodetto> Quand les geeks s'invitent dans la partie.
<Manichsuperman> sérieux y a un contract avec cosoft comme quoi les entreprises algériennes peuvent utiliser du crosoft cracké 
<Off> Vous avez fait fuir la fille :(
<Manichsuperman> j'ai jamais vue ça moua :/
<oix> et laisser ceux qui ont commencé à bien s'organiser continuer leur taff ?
<oix> on avait commencé c'était bien putain !
<gedasmirak> Ah ? Dommage de casser vos préliminaires. :/
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Manichsuperman demande à Google.
<Off> Bon.
<Off> j'vais faire mon BOFH :)
<Off> Abdelhak: tu parles OUI ?
<Off> ils l'ont fermé là 
<Off> et les autres aussi.
<ychaouche> C'est quoi votre plan ?
<Off> ychaouche: ne rien foutre
<Off> plus sérieusment, j'en sais rien là
<ychaouche> vous voulez faire en sorte qu'ubuntu soit installé sur plus de machines en Algérie ?
<Off> ils veulent monter des groupes
<ychaouche> Des groupes pour faire quoi ?
<Off> ychaouche: c'est-ce qu'ils veulent oui
<Off> Read the fucking logs.
<ychaouche> ok.
<Off> oh merde.
<Off> the fine*
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Ubuntu ? Huh !
<Off> reflexe de geek, désolé.
<Off> gedasmirak: vois-y de l'ironie s'il te plait!
<ychaouche> Off: it's ok, je viens de relire how to ask smart questions il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça :)
<Off> ychaouche: héhé
<ychaouche> Off: d'ailleurs j'ai appris qu'il a été mis à jour il y a de ça 2 ans bientôt. Je l'avais lu la première fois vers 2002
<ychaouche> Off: plus jamais après. jusqu'à ce que je me dise que ça valle la peine.
<gedasmirak> Non non Off, je vois là le Fan d'Ubuntu qu'est en toi !
<Off> mais!
<gedasmirak> :)
<Off> :-)
<gedasmirak> Y a oix qui me tape depuis tout à l'heure et m'insulte parce que je parle ici, je laisse le champs libre pour parler de projets !
<Off> bon, Abdelhak, tu reprends ?
<Off> je crois qu'il réveillonne.
<tshik> and now ? ana je veux faire des install party a la fac
<Off> Abdelhak: vas-y molo alors.
<oix> Off, je crois que ni Abdelhak ni moi n'avons envie de continué pour le moment
<ychaouche> tshik: il y en a eu deux il me semble
<Off> oix: d'accord.
<tshik> oû çà ?
<ychaouche> tshik: tu es au courant ? je crois que c'est open minds club qui s'en chargé.
<ychaouche> tshik: babez
<Scodetto> mais moi vais bien continuer 
<Off> oix: tu t'occuperas de noter ce qui a été dit ?
<tshik> non moi je suis a la fac de setif
<Scodetto> alors en position 151 y a Mew
<Scodetto> 150 Mewtwo
<oix> Off, oui
<ychaouche> tshik: ok. Si vous avez une association d'étudiant vous pouvez demander l'autorisation d'en organiser une.
<Scodetto> Bulbuzar c'est en 1 non ?
<Off> d'accord
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Tu sais ychaouche ce n'est pas parce que l'USTHB le fait qu'il ne faut pas le faire ailleurs, ils n'ont pas le monopole ...
<Off> Scodetto: on s'en fou de tes pokémons!
<gedasmirak> Et le fait qu'ils soient les toutou de Centre de la Francophonie n'arrange pas les choses.
<Scodetto> oki en gros Off = Antihéro, Gedasmirak = AntiAlger
<Scodetto> moi ProPokémon
<Scodetto> on ira jamais loin
<gedasmirak> Anti-Centriste.
<ychaouche> http://i.imgur.com/ge5uC.jpg
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Si si.
<gedasmirak> On peut très bien mettre un Pokémon pas héro ailleurs qu'à Alger et voilà.
<Off> Scodetto: pour ta part, ajoute L'Algérien typique
<Manichsuperman> non mais merde
<Scodetto> Antihéro n'est pas vraiment ça 
<Manichsuperman> vous m'avez fait taire pour dire ça 
<Scodetto> Off je le suis ;)
<Manichsuperman> :/
<Off> ychaouche: tu serais pas un /b/rother par hasard ?
<gedasmirak> Non, c'est le mec qui s'est pris la tête avec moi sur #linuxdz.
<gedasmirak> Et merde, ce n'est pas le seul. :/
<ychaouche> Off: c'est à dire ?
<Off> ychaouche: d'accord, tu ne l'es pas
<ychaouche> gedasmirak: oui une belle prise de bec
<gedasmirak> Je n'ai pas de bec moi monsieur.
<Scodetto> parce que tu as une tête ?
 * ychaouche voilà que ça recommence
 * ychaouche sigh ...
<tuxor> rebonsoir
<ychaouche> tuxor: hey
<tuxor> quelqu'un peut m'indiquer les logs svp?
<Manichsuperman> c'est sur le truc en haut
<tuxor> j'ai mis la beuverie à coté pour vous rejoindre :)
<Manichsuperman> xD
<Manichsuperman> t'aurais pas du
<Manichsuperman> xD
<gedasmirak> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<gedasmirak> Pour tuxor.
<Manichsuperman> non mais sinon
<tuxor> Manichsuperman, sisi j'ai assez d'alcool dans le sang comme ca ! ésperant que je ne me fasse pas controler quand je vais rentrer en voiture :(
<Manichsuperman> ah merde qu'on l'enchaine
<Manichsuperman> il doit pas conduire ce soir >_<
<tuxor> ce soir?
<tuxor> je parle de demain matin
<tuxor> à la fin de la buverie 
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> faut bien faiter la réouverture d'#ubuntu-dz
<Manichsuperman> Alors vous voulez faire quoi ?
<Manichsuperman> pasque on pourra aider
<tuxor> qui est partant(e) pour une partouze?
<gedasmirak> Moi.
<Manichsuperman> si y a des filles pourquoi pas
<Manichsuperman> :D
<gedasmirak> (Je n'ai rien proposé, je ne donne que mon avis !)
<Off> tuxor: malheureusement, vous l'avez fait fuir!
<tuxor> elle est partie marien?
<tuxor> mariem*
<Off> bah wi.
<gedasmirak> Il parle d'une partouse, pas d'un gang-bang ...
<Manichsuperman> non mais les gars
<tuxor> une autre volentaire?
<Off> vous avez été trop de gentlemens avec elle
<Manichsuperman> je vous dit un truc
<Manichsuperman> c'est pas en étant sérieux
<Manichsuperman> que les gens vont venir sous linux
<oix> gedasmirak, en voilà une autre :)
<Manichsuperman> moi j'aime linux pour le coté disjoncté du truc
<Manichsuperman> surtout tous les fuck qu'on trouve dans le code source
<Off> oix: où ça, où ça ?
<oix> ba c'est gedasmirak l'autre meuf :p
<Off> ew. :p
<tuxor> ya plein de fuck
<tuxor> de shit
<gedasmirak> Euh ... Manichsuperman juste pour info' ce n'est pas le coté "disjoncté" de la chose qui fera que les entreprises passeront de l'autre coté ...
<tuxor> et de fuck off
<tuxor> dans le code source
<Off> tuxor: fuck off toi même!
<tuxor> mdr
<oix> LOL
<gedasmirak> Quand tu install du EFW/Debian et que tu leurs dis "Je vous le garantis une année" il t'écoutera, si tu lui dis "Vou pouV avwa pl1 2truc s1pa" il s'en branle.
<tuxor> pas fuck Off mais fuck off !
<off> fuck off toi même!
<tuxor> off, t'es une meuf? (c pour savoir)
<Manichsuperman> gedasmirak, non je parlais pour moi
<tuxor> je me ferai bien un fuck off si c'est le cas
<Manichsuperman> c'est vrai que les entreprises tu vas les cibler autrement
<off> tuxor: toi, t'es vraiment bourré :p
<Manichsuperman> mais le particulier tu peux le cibler avec le coter fun de la chose
<gedasmirak> Manichsuperman moi je parle de ce qui ferait que ce que t'aimes soit une référence, un modèle, une économie ..
<Off> Bon, on reporte leur réunion le vendredi prochain.
<gedasmirak> Non, le particulier tu le cibles en lui montrant de la stabilité qu'il ne peut avoir ailleurs, de la facilité aussi, de la simplicité ...
<gedasmirak> Le code source, il n'en a rien à foutre.
<tuxor> bon plus que 6 minute
<tuxor> j'apporte le champagne
<tuxor> et vous les verres
<Scodetto> bon les gars 
<Scodetto> bonne année 
<tuxor> gedasmirak, le particulier il aimera surtout la gratuité meme si Libre != gratuit
<oix> tuxor, tu peux verser direct dans la cavité bucale :p
<Scodetto> et "geekez" bien
<gedasmirak> La gratuité, il l'a aussi avec WIndows, faut arrêter vos arguments à deux balles.
<Manichsuperman> tuxor, il te dira qu'il achète windows pour 50
<tuxor> Scodetto, bonne année à toi aussi
<Manichsuperman> 50DA
<Manichsuperman> on me l'a déjà faite
<tuxor> ou qu'il télécharge windows gratuitement
<Manichsuperman> ce jour là j'ai su que le combat était loin d'être fini
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> que windows aussi c'est gratuit
<Scodetto> Oix je compte sur toi pour un compte rendu des quelques lignes en mode sérieux de nos amis ici présent
<Manichsuperman> faut déjà leurs montrer les effets compiz
<tuxor> l'effet de flame
<tuxor> les effets 3d
<Manichsuperman> avec ça on avait pu convertir palmal de gens
<tuxor> c'est ca 
<tuxor> que les gens aiment
<oix> Scodetto, si je peux éditer sur le wiki, sans problème ;)
<tuxor> et pas le nombre de fuck Off dans le code source du noyau
<Manichsuperman> il faut leurs en mettre plein la gueule
<tuxor> il faut montre empathy
<tuxor> pidgin
<tuxor> montrer*
<tuxor> thunderbird
<gedasmirak> Euh ... C'est ça que les gens aiment ? Vous croyez que tout le monde est un gamin de 14ans accro à ce genre de conneries ?
<Off> queud'
<tuxor> gedasmirak, oui j'ai 14 ans et je suis accro à ces conneries
<gedasmirak> Tout le monde n'est pas toi.
<tuxor> ba gedasmirak selon toi
<tuxor> qu'aime l'algerien dans l'informatique?
<Off> le pr0n.
<gedasmirak> Le fait de pouvoir aller sur YouPorn.
<gedasmirak> Ou PornHub.
<gedasmirak> Ah mais t'as 14ans, t'as pas le droit, c'est vrai. :/
<tuxor> samedi 01 janvier 2011 Bonne année tout le monde !
<oix> bonne année
<Off> Année bonne les moules
<tuxor> fuck
<tuxor> j'ai supprimé le mauvais tweet
<Off> tuxor: serieusement, t'as 14 ans ?
<Abdelhak> @pein : MP ??
<tuxor> Off, non ! pas du tout
<Off> Abdelhak: Ah, t'es là toi
<gedasmirak> Au passage, pein ne répond jamais quand je suis là.
<gedasmirak> Trop peur de moi. :)
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> ca sent le viole 
<Manichsuperman> pein c'est le pein que je connais sur twitter ?N
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> peindz ?
<Abdelhak> oui, Off
<Off> Abdelhak: Bah alors, t'était où ?
<oix> tuxor, Manichsuperman oui, c'est lui, peindz
<tuxor> donnez moi vos users tweeter
<tuxor> que je vous follow
<tuxor> histoire de ne pas perdre le contact
<tuxor> demain j'oublirai tout
<tuxor> et j'aurai la geule de bois
<gedasmirak> pornmanserialkiller <== Moi.
<Manichsuperman> zOMG
<Off> tuxor: y'a toujours les logs.
<Off> don't panic.
<tuxor> Off, je me rappelerai d'avoir visité le canal?
<tuxor> au moins demain
<tuxor> je me dirai
<tuxor> c'est quoi ces cons
<tuxor> que je follow
<ychaouche> Manichsuperman: est-ce que tu as fais ton collège à Birkhadem ?
<tuxor> et je me souviendrais peut etre
<Manichsuperman> non
<Off> tuxor: t'écris une note sur ton penis alors.
<ychaouche> Manichsuperman: ok
<Manichsuperman> @manichsuperman sur twitter
<tuxor> Off, je vais avoir une activité sexuelle ce soir ca risque de s'effacer
<Manichsuperman> ychaouche, aussi un prof ?
<ychaouche> Manichsuperman: rtfl
<ychaouche> :p
<gedasmirak> ...
<gedasmirak> Blague pourrie.
<Manichsuperman> merde trop la flem
<tuxor> il est toujours comme ca le gedasmirak ?
<gedasmirak> Non, pire d'habitude.
<gedasmirak> Mais là oix veut pas que je parle.
<tuxor> tu fais un effort pour la nouvelle année?
<tuxor> oix, merci pour ces efforts 
<oix> gedasmirak, on n'est pas en autocratie ;)
<gedasmirak> Si si.
<oix> je peux faire l'autocratie sur #linuxdz !
<tuxor> elles arrivent quand les filles de joie?
<Off> tuxor: jamais, trop de boutons ce soir
<tuxor> j'etais revenu pour les filles !
<oix> en plus là, la réunion est close, donc vous pouvez en faire une maison close avec des filles ouvertes
<tuxor> celles ici sont toutes moches 
<tuxor> je les partage si vous voulez
<tuxor> faut avoir l'esprit libre!
<gedasmirak> Si tu veux oix te partage son herpes sans souci.
<Off> faut avoir et ivre aussi, tuxor 
<Off> wat
<Off> s/faut avoir//g
<gedasmirak> Ta phrase n'a plus aucun sens.
<tuxor> gedasmirak, il peut se le mettre ou je pense
<gedasmirak> Refais, c'est mieux.
<gedasmirak> Sur le gland tuxor ?
<tuxor> gedasmirak, non à l'angle opposé
<Off> gedasmirak: si si, quand on utilise sed.
<Manichsuperman> zOMG rah lekdar
<Manichsuperman> xD
<gedasmirak> LOL
<tuxor> bon oix est exclu de la partouze après la dénonciation de gedasmirak  
<oix> tuxor, il n'y a que moi qui ramène des meufs ici, tu peux demander à pein et Off 
<oix> avec gedasmirak t'auras à coup sur une partouse de mecs
<tuxor> pein et Off c'est des meufs?
<oix> beurk
<tuxor> ca change tout
<gedasmirak> LOL
<Off> Enjoy your logs.
<gedasmirak> LOOOL
<Off> Haha
<gedasmirak> Un salon "officiel" me dit-on.
<Off> shit
<Off> TABFAIL
<Off> ça sert à rien d'être mod qu'on est ami avec des trolls.
<Off> on peut pas les ban.
<tuxor> j'ai honte pour ceux qui liront les logs du canal 
<tuxor> ils auront raté la partouze de leur vie !
<Off> ENJOY YOUR LOGS.
<gedasmirak> Euh ... T'as pas d'amis, fais pas semblant !
<Off> (et ton herpes pour ton cas, oix :p)
<Off> gedasmirak: mais genre
<tuxor> oix, toutes les filles d'ubuntu-dz sont au courant de ton herpes!
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> elles devront aller voir leur docteur 
<Off> tuxor: y'a pas de filles ici.
<Manichsuperman> plus aucune n'accèptera de te toucher
<tuxor> Off, sisi
<gedasmirak> Et ça ne changera pas !
<tuxor> Off, si tu kick gedasmirak y'aura peut etre une chance!
<Off> Si je demande au gars d'ubuntu de supprimer les logs, ils vont supprimer le chan ? :D
<gedasmirak> Attends, je m'auto-kick pour voir. :)
<Off> tuxor: meuh non, je kick pas moi, le kick, c'est pour les faibles
<Off> et voilà, c'est-ce qui arrive quand on utilise pas un bon client irc
<Off> On revient pas !
<tuxor> Off, demande à mark shuttelworth
<tuxor> oix, et ca leur transmet le sida par la meme occasion
<Off> tuxor: il est trop occupé à compter son argent
<Off> aucune chance pour qu'il me réponde
<oix> tuxor, non, pas du tou
<oix> t
<tuxor> Off, sisi si il te vois comme un gros billet de 100$
<tuxor> oix, réintégre la partouze !
<Off> sauf que je n'en suis pas un
<tuxor> Off, tu peux l'être !
<Off> Bon, well done pour la soirée.
<Off> vous avez géré du poisson !
<Manichsuperman> djam3a happy fucking new year
<Manichsuperman> xD
<Manichsuperman> nssit magouthalkoumch
<Manichsuperman> xD
<tuxor> Manichsuperman, ba happy fucking new year à toi aussi ! 
<tuxor> et à tout le monde ici
<tuxor> oix, ton ami gedasmirak est faché?
<tuxor> si je peux dire ami :P
<Manichsuperman> tuxor, viens sur linuxdz
<Off> tuxor: viens sur #linux-dz
<Off> bon les gars
<oix> tuxor, #linuxdz
<Off> ce serai génial d'idler souvent.
<Off> parce que bon, venir une fois par an
<Off> ça le fait pas trop
<tuxor> je suis toujours la !
<tuxor> invisible mais la !
<tuxor> tout le monde devrait en faire autant
<Off> bah, arrête parle souvent alors
<tuxor> mais je suis meme pas algerien
<Off> ah
<Off> on comprends moins
<tuxor> je suis citoyen du monde !
<Off> ah ben, pareil
<tuxor> non
<tuxor> l'algerie
<Off> Non mais
<tuxor> c'est le monde
<Off> j'ai dis
<Off> pareil
<Off> pour moi
<tuxor> en plus petit
<tuxor> et en plus con
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-01
<oix> plop
<Abdelhak> bsr tlm
<oix> salut Abdelhak 
<Abdelhak> @oix : je te remercie pr le PV
<Abdelhak> :)
<oix> y a pas de quoi ;)
<Abdelhak> j'ai déjà postulé pr le comité de gestion
<Abdelhak> les traces sur le ML
<oix> j'ai vu
* Off changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://ubuntu-dz.tuxfamily.org/forum | Le canal est archivé sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.or
<Off> mh
* Off changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://ubuntu-dz.tuxfamily.org/forum | Le canal est archivé sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Gardez un oeil sur la mailing list.| Veuillez respecter le Code de Conduite d'Ubuntu. Merci
* Off changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://ubuntu-dz.tuxfamily.org/forum | Le canal est archivé sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Gardez un oeil sur la mailing list. | Veuillez respecter le Code de Conduite d'Ubuntu. Merci
<oix> cool :) merci Off 
<Abdelhak> merci Off
<Off> de rien.
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-02
<rohff> Bonjour a tous et bonne annee aussi
<Sithran> Bonsoir
<Sithran> y a quelqu'un qui serait capable de m'éclaircir sur le groupe rédaction et communication dont on parle sur la ML ?
<rohff> tiens sithran
<rohff> bsr a toi sithran
<Off> w
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-26
<Siphax> en bérbér azul falawen et en français bonjour tous le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-27
<Siphax> bonjour tous le monde
<oix> Off c'est une impression ou des bots ont disparus ?
<Off> heu
<Off> les deux ?
<Off> :-p
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-28
<Siphax> bonjour tous le monde
<Siphax> Off http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/12/25/apology-2/
<Siphax> une novelle qui fait mal 
<Siphax> ashams bonsoire
<ashams> Siphax, hi
<ashams> sorry I'm not that fluent in French :)
<Siphax> est ce que tu conne un peu sur la créeation des paquets
<Siphax> ok 
<ashams> Siphax, if you want to know some about packaging for Ubuntu go to #ubuntu-motu
<Siphax> ok
<ashams> Hoary, Gtranslate
<Siphax> merci
<ashams> yw
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-29
<Siphax> bonjour tous le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-30
<Siphax> bonjour tous le monde
<rafik> salam all
<Siphax> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-01
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-27
 * openminds Need Food
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-23
<F0xD3> j
<ino> ino,
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-24
<med\> devuan is tamn-yik, should have been called DARBOUKA instead.
<med\> https://www.google.dz/search?q=darbouka&biw=1440&bih=740&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=g8WaVJiaINLYarXrAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-26
<oix> Bonsoir le monde
<oix> bonsoir slashtmp
<slashtmp> bonsoir oix
<oix> ça va bien ?
<slashtmp> ouai, ça roule sur une chaise lol
<slashtmp> Vous allez mieux j'espère
<oix> comme à la présidence ?
<oix> moi ça va bien :) moi c'est mon PC qui se plaint, je l'étouffe le pauvre .. Il n'a plus d'espace
<slashtmp> :D Faut bien qu'il travaille :D
<slashtmp> comment vous l'etouffez :D  que faites vous
<oix> surtout surtout les téléchargement, je suis boulimique avec les téléchargements
<slashtmp> Good luck with that!!  Viva AT
<slashtmp> j'ai presque oublié le sens de Telechargement avec notre chere algerie telecome
<slashtmp> aakh!
<oix> moi je suis avec Algérie Télécom, avant, j'avais une super connexion, puis ils nous ont arnaqué en prétendant installer la fibre, depuis ... la connexion est nulle :/
<oix> bonsoir med\gm
<med\gm> bonsoir omar os
<oix> omar os ... donc c'est quelqu'un qui me connait déjà ...
 * oix is thinking
<med\gm> désolé pour le retard, quelqu'un qui me connait déjà ...mais non : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-dz/date.html c'est grace a l'historique
<oix> Ah ! vous lisiez l'historique ? ^_^
<oix> il y a longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu d'activité sur ce salon
<oix> j'avoue que je suis nostalgique à cette époque là
<med\gm> c'est qui Djalil Oulmane
<med\gm> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-dz/msg00000.html
<oix> c'est le fantome du Titanic ^_^
<med\gm> haha
<oix> c'est le co-fondateur (avec ButterflyOfFire) d'Ubuntu Algérie. Ils ont lancé avec toute une team tous les outils nécessaires au fonctionnement de la LoCo, suite à ça, Djalil a disparu
<med\gm> en va chercher le Titanic peut etre en va trouver la vérité de ce fantôme
<med\gm> il n'a meme pas des traces sur le web ni sur launchpad, en dire SI: Jésus Christ
<oix> une légende urbaine raconte qu'il est parti en Tunisie et a refait sa vie, mais je penses que même elacheche ne le connait pas ...
<med\gm> c'est vous voulez organiser des événements ou des rencontres pour changer nous connaissances sur le logiciel libre , ou des install party, fait moi un coco je suis toujour la
<oix> il faudrait avoir un certain effectif ... celui d'Ubuntu Algérie s'épuise un peu ...
<oix> au même le groupe FB ne désemplie pas, il y a du monde et c'est actif ... je pourrai annoncer dessus ...
<med\gm> fait le meilleur choix, et en va vous aider
<med\gm> voila la liste des mes Pseudo : ino med nsaan med\gm et @ l'avenir : djilali
<med\gm> email : ino.nagh@gmail.com je vais rejoindre ubuntu dz https://plus.google.com/106484432439521806171
<med\gm> et main lists ubuntu-dz
<med\gm> bab  :  http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/590521Capture11.png
<med\gm> I've GL
<oix> si j'avais autant de mémoire libre que toi :O *_*
<med\gm> Il faut avoir le temps, et la volonté, et le savoir faire :=)
<med\gm> ou bien une grande communauté suffisant pour créer...
<med\gm> la communauté ubuntu elle est très sympa
<med\gm> c'est ça le point fort de ubuntu, la communauté et la documentation sur ${all soft}
<med\gm> c'est la meilleure distribution pour remplacer windows
<oix> je ne penses pas que la question soit de remplacer Windows, mais d'offrir une alternative à ceux qui n'aiment pas leur système, ou qui cherchent à découvrir autre chose (ou mieux que ce qu'ils ont).
<med\gm> je pense que je suis le seule algérien sur void linux :-)
<med\gm> elle n'est même pas classi sur distrowatch
<med\gm> lol
<oix> non, vous n'êtes pas nombreux, moi j'en ai essayé plein des distributions, et j'ai des amis qui font de même; mais tu ne trouveras pas facilement les utilisateurs de void
<oix> y avait un membre de la LoCo qui était souvent ici à une époque, mais lui était beaucoup plus utilisateur d'Arch Linux, il avait cherché longtemps sans trouver d'utilisateurs d'Arch en Algérie, mais un jour il en a trouvé, et ça l'avait étonné !
<med\gm> Siphax
<oix> exact :)
<med\gm> c'est mon voisin :-)
<oix> la communauté algérienne ne communique pas toujours assez ! C'est ça qui est dommage. En Algérie il est plus facile de trouver des utilisateurs et de communautés de grosses distributions comme Ubuntu et Fedora, que du Deepin ou Void ...
<oix> med\gm tu es de Tadmait ?
<med\gm> oui
<oix> allah ibarek ^_^ on est presque voisins alors :p
 * oix avoue avoir été séduit par le concept de deepin, et penses qu'ils n'ont été que 2 algériens à l'avoir essayé uniquement ...
<med\gm> deepin ne me dit pas deepin linux exicte chez nous
<med\gm> pacman vs xbps : http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/493760Capture12.png
<med\gm> xbps-dgraph -f pacman | dot -Tpng > pacman.png : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=325482pacman.png
<med\gm> https://twitter.com/VoidLinux/status/547017036002766848
<med\gm> 3.74M vs 49.39M
<oix> xbps génère le graph ?
<med\gm> oui
<med\gm> https://github.com/voidlinux/xbps/blob/master/NEWS#L19
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-27
<med\gm> xbps-src il fonction sont être en root https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5519797bc69ee56b9fcd
<med\gm> template il est très facile https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5e2abcd8acf8b428b396
<med\gm> bonne nuit
<oix> bonne nuit :)
 * oix tells you "Hello World"
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-28
<med\> https://media.8chan.co/tech/src/1419551015337-2.gif
#ubuntu-dz 2016-12-28
<roger2750> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2016-12-29
<roger2750> السلام عليكم ممكن طلب مساعدة
